# Home made carrier?



## LaylaLop (Apr 8, 2012)

So for my rats in the past, and other small critters, I'd often make carrier transport cages (or emergency evacuation cages) out of plastic storage tubs with the lid cut out and replaced with wire, and holes drilled along the upper side out of chewing reach...

Since I'll be moving with my bunnies soon and want them to feel secure and can't take a full size cage, would it be possible to do something similar?

I'd probably take a 30-40 gallon solid colored tote (so they don't get scared by moving things through an opaque wall) and cut out 3/4 of the sides and the top and replace with wire. That way they'd still get ventilation and good air flow (probably more so than in a dog taxi carrier), but they could be picked up from above (instead of trying to drag them out through the front of a dog kennel), and if I stop some place that doesn't allow pets, they'd probably just see me carrying in a tub and think nothing of it. I'd bring along the xpen for stretching their legs at night though since I know staying in a tub isn't ideal, but it would contain the mess a lot better I think. Also, the storage tub would be like $20 and the wire probably equal or less, which costs a lot less than the $60 dog taxi of about the same floor space. 

I got the idea with my plastic storage tote litter box holder. Mumford and Layla both love to be in it and stare out the doorway, so I don't think they'd mind being in a tub with windows... 

As with any carrier I know the concerns would be ventilation/heat build up and drafts but I think with more open I could cover part with a towel if it is draftier.


As for a picture, something like this:






But a much larger tub that snaps together better and more ventilation..


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 9, 2012)

Really looks good. My only suggestion is to put small ventilation holes in the sides. So that you have air circulation. From top and through the sides. 

But overall, good job!

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

That's not one I made and I said in my rambling post that I'd cut out some of the sides and replace with wire too. Just can't find anything online like what I'm thinking... I'll post pictures whenever I make one!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 9, 2012)

*LaylaLop wrote: *


> That's not one I made and I said in my rambling post that I'd cut out some of the sides and replace with wire too. Just can't find anything online like what I'm thinking... I'll post pictures whenever I make one!



That's what I get for listening to my Husband while trying to read your post. lol

Look forward to see whatever you make whenever you make it. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha no problem. I'll be sure to put up pictures when I do get around to it...


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 9, 2012)

My only concern would be that they can reach the wire on the side, so it would have to be fastened sturdily but so they can't get scratched. But if you use duct tape over the edges of the mesh when you're finished, that should take care of it.

You're really going strong with the ideas lately, becoming a Leonardo Di Vinci or Frank Lloyd Wright of rabbit architecture.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd probably fold the wire over on the inside so there are no sharp edges to be reached. I also have tin-snips that are pretty good about cutting sharp points off wire. 

We'll see how creative I am after I try to build a rabbit condo off my own design, haha.


----------



## majorv (Apr 9, 2012)

What are you using for a floor? If they're going to be in there for a long time you might consider a raised perforated floor; otherwise, your rabbit will be sitting in poop and pee eventually.


----------



## TinksMama (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks nice! I've used tinsnips before to cut the wire for my cages. I love the smooth edges they leave on the wire. Good luck.....post pics when you're done plz!!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

They'd have a litterbox in there that would probably take up half of the space but I was going to put puppy pee pads under everything and do a quick clean-up when we stop every night (change out litterbox, throw out pee pad, give extra hay, etc.) They usually only pee in their litterbox and I think during travel they'd like to huddle in their litterbox (they think it's a good bed to hang out in as is). I figure I'll keep the carrier simple so there's less things to trip over or bump into if we have to make a sudden stop. Basically will just have the litterbox, possibly a hanging hayrack, pee pads, and something like cheap towels over the pee pads for traction. And an attached bowl for food/bottle for water. I'll probably give them water at every break (approx every 4 hours of driving) and make sure they have carrots and moisture-rich veggies/ ice cubes during the drive.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds good to me! 

Like everyone else said, post pics when you're finished!

Rue


----------



## Michelle Savage (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a great idea...big enough for the litter box, food and water (all you need to make them feel better during travel)! I may have to do this myself...it's just cutting that plastic that is the major problem. Tomorrow is her first vet appointment and all I have it a tote to put her in. I may just leave the lid off, cause she is so small (like 9 to 10 weeks old) that I don't think she could jump out (the tote is large a fairly tall).


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

It really depends on the plastic. Some are easier than others to cut. I found the solid colored bins splinter less than the clear/opaque ones. 

I usually use a combination of my drill and sharp kitchen knives (not the best idea) but I also have a box cutter and a linoleum knife I may try if the plastic is the softer type. I'm looking at a 35 gallon tote which is about 32" by 19" by 18". 

Probably going to go buy a tote tonight and put it in the car where it will most likely be going to see if it sits well, and if not then I can return it before I start cutting on it.. I did measure, but sometimes things don't quite fit right. 

I've also got an idea for the side cut outs/roof but you'll all just have to wait and see it when it's done


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 9, 2012)

dayum you're creative. I love this idea. I just splurged and got Tippy a little pet taxi, but this is so much better!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 9, 2012)

When I cut squares in a plastic bucket for hay, I used a box cutter & made less-than-an " long cuts every few inches, then connected them. That helped to keep the plastic from splitting.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two pet taxis for them, for quick vet visits and such, but for the long trip drive I needed something larger since they won't be getting out most of the time and I wanted them to be able to stay together and have access to a litterbox/food. I did buy a 45 gallon tote which is about the same size as the large size My super pet cage and only 4" longer than the one I mentioned before and an inch wider. Will make packing the car interesting but should make the move easier on them.


----------



## Michelle Savage (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, a box cutter, of course!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's what I have so far:






The lid will have wire as well and I'll probably add wire onto one end. I drilled air holes on the other long side. 

It's not done yet, but it's in the works!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, those air holes are impressively even. It's very professional looking.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

Used a ruler, a sharpie, and a hand drill. That, along with a box cutter and screwdriver and hammer are the only tools I have haha.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 19, 2012)

That's really looks good so far! Definitely impressive work Kim. Can't wait to see the final product!

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow that's a really good idea! It's looking very good~


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

It even has wheels on one end so I'm going to make a handle in case we need to tow it along up a ramp or something.. It has handles as well for carrying but it'd kind of look like a giant cooler if being pulled! 

I'm going to use the front part of a super pet cage that has the door in the lid so I can open a latch to give food/etc from the top, but won't have to take the entire lid off. For taking them out or cleaning the entire lid can easily be removed. 

I don't know if I'll put a wire-grate in the shorter side ends or just drill more air holes. They might not enjoy having too much viewing-out and I wouldn't want them to be able to reach through and chew on anything they shouldn't!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

Also, it's nice having something like this in case of needing to evacuate for any reason. I'll probably use it for storage when I get there, so it's a multi-use tub!


----------



## rokinmyownsox (May 14, 2012)

I have a pet carrier for my rabbits that has a top opening.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10918176

It's like that. I LOVE it!


----------



## Scarlett (May 14, 2012)

Thats a really creative idea there! Wish I had thought of it.  I think any rabbit will be just fine, and you might as well make them and sell them on eBay for a living. ;D


----------

